# Does a view like this exist in Ontario within 2 hours drive of Toronto?



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/mTHpm
This is one of the prettiest places I know and while we could easily afford the house and acreage, it is on the other side of the world.

However, if I could find a place that had views half this nice within a reasonable distance to Toronto, I might make my wife very happy.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

wow! ferget the view! I just discovered a thing called imgur.com !! (love the rhino video and the rat video!)


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I've seen similar views to this all across the country...at the right moment. Heck, even the Yukon has great views, it's beautiful in the summer, hills, valleys, lakes, trees...same with most provinces...well Saskatchewan is flat, but still has nice places and lots of lakes. 

Unfortunately, those views, while fairly common in the summer, don't tend to last very long and you get much more of the winter view.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

You could find something similar in the Gulf islands of BC, and maybe a few spots around Shuswaps in the BC interior. The gulf islands would have very little of a 'winter' view. Definitely not within 2hr drive of TO.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

nobleea said:


> You could find something similar in the Gulf islands of BC, and maybe a few spots around Shuswaps in the BC interior. The gulf islands would have very little of a 'winter' view. Definitely not within 2hr drive of TO.


Yes, within Canada, for sure one can find such spectacular views. But, my wife isn't moving too far from all of the kids and grandchild.

Maybe she can settle for a lakeside view.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Within a reasonable distance of Toronto (2 hours).....the Muskokas and Georgian Bay.

Especially nice in the fall........

View attachment 14329


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

janus10 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/mTHpm
> This is one of the prettiest places I know and while we could easily afford the house and acreage, it is on the other side of the world.
> 
> However, if I could find a place that had views half this nice within a reasonable distance to Toronto, I might make my wife very happy.


Sure, lots of areas within 2 hours of Toronto. But as other posters have said, it is seasonal.
Toronto is a big place. Are you talking about having to get into downtown Toronto for concerts etc within two hours or two hours from the outskirts of Toronto.
How close do you want to be to a town? Or major roads.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Rockwood, 30 min from our home








P.S> this one from Wiki, I have better pics,but need to look for it


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

janus10 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/mTHpm
> This is one of the prettiest places I know and while we could easily afford the house and acreage, it is on the other side of the world.
> 
> However, if I could find a place that had views half this nice within a reasonable distance to Toronto, I might make my wife very happy.


1000 Islands Ontario ... 3 hours by car/bus/train ... I'll give you a tour by boat ... in June :eagerness:


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi:

A bit more than 2 hours would be my area east of Bancroft. Cheap too. As long as you stay away from waterfront, all kinds of properties under $200K. I would have a view except for the trees in the way. Go a few hundred metres either way and it opens up though.

Further east, Opeongo Road south of Lake Clear. Or that little settlement on 515 between Quadville and Foymount. Foymount would undoubtedly be good too, though have not been "up" there in decades. It is reputed to be the highest inhabited place in Ontario and used to be a DEW line military site.

hboy54


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

janus10 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/mTHpm
> This is one of the prettiest places I know and while we could easily afford the house and acreage, it is on the other side of the world.
> 
> However, if I could find a place that had views half this nice within a reasonable distance to Toronto, I might make my wife very happy.


No. Ontario is flat. It does have very beautiful lakes.


----------

